# New User, Will you click on this post?



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Jimmy. Have fun here.


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome....:banana:


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome!!!!!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!  :cheers:


----------



## JimmyHunt (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## snage33 (Feb 17, 2010)

*welcome*

welcome to the sight


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

:cheer2:Welcome from North Carolina !!


----------

